# Caberet Themed Catering



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I am bidding on a concession for a number of performances of Caberet and would really appreciate your input as to the menu.  I do not have a liquor license, and the bar is being taken care of by the theater anyway.  I will be serving food during from tables in the hallway, but these tables will be up and running during the performance as theater goers can walk around just as if it were a real Caberet.

I could go French, German, or other as long as the food fits the general theme of a late 1800's early 1900's bar.  One of the criteria is that the food items be compatible with a Caberet setting.  A full meal is not necessary, nor do I think I want to go that route. 

Any and all thoughts greatly appreciated!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

sandwiches of some type...

legs, duck leg confit....pates....cheese plates

french onion brisket sandwich

cones of chips with various seasonings....truffle oil or salt

if the show is bawdy then would have sexy menu names.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice ideas!  Thanks!  I was thinking about sandwiches.  The show starts at 8 and ends at 10:30 so sandwiches would be nice.

I spoke with the director of the venue.  Seems the crowd is not caviar but not pigs in a blanket, either- somewhere in between.  I like the cheese plate idea- maybe a ploughman's lunch sort of thing (I know, wrong country, but general idea).  I'll be doing desserts, of course.

Can you elaborate on the French Onion Brisket?

Thanks again.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd make a caramelized onion (flame with brandy), cook brisket with thyme for long time...until tender.  Thin slice, heavy on onion, maybe some mustard....3"roll.  Call it French Onion Brisket...

Individual bries with goo on top or on the side make sense too. 

German....I'm thinking a wurst in pastry is not a bad idea....bite or 2 bitesize, 3-4 to an order...fingerfood

8-10:30.....I'd still go with some fancy snacky chips or nuts or.....

Grapes in Roquefort, or apricots filled with blue or chevre or figs with cheese

Chocolate cups with liquors or mousses


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Brisket sounds delicious!  I got word today that the committede hopes I get the job as most of them eat in my place anyway.  Sent in my proposal tonight and will hear next week.  Here's the menu:

Individual Fruit, Cheese, and Cracker Plates

Individual Antipasti Plates (meats and cheeses, olive relish,

bread)

Brats wrapped in Puff Pastry and served with German mustard

and Cole Slaw

French Onion Brisket Sandwiches on Borealis rolls with a side

of Cole Slaw

Crab Cakes served on a bed of micro greens with remoulade

and toast points

Assorted Desserts served bite sized on a chocolate drizzled plate with a fresh strawberry

I'm intentionally vague on the details so I can see what's good and inexpensive.  I'm thinking brie on the cheese platter.  The assorted desserts are small squares from my bakery.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Saw a chef on tv today making pate from liverwurst.  Maybe a pate would be a good choice.  Has anyone ever made it with liverwurst?


----------

